
France, Germany back European cloud computing 'moonshot' - 1cvmask
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-tech/france-germany-back-european-cloud-computing-moonshot-idUSKBN23B26B
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23426154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23426154),
which is currently on the front page and which points to an article with more
information.

